# 400Bhp from BAM



## S1OW QS (Dec 23, 2012)

As above ,

Is this possible with a hybrid K04 ? what other mods will be needed ? trying to compile a part list and start saving  .

I am looking to retain OEM under bonnet look hence hybrid blower, I will not rule out Big turbo tho if absolutely necessary ....


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Take a look at Matt B's build, just been finished and pushing just over your requested figure but is not running a K04 of any sort!!

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=273505


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

There's no way a K04 will get to 400bhp...... you are asking for an increase of 175bhp from the poor little thing, even with supporting mods, it simply will not flow enough air through it for those sorts of figures.

As a bare minimum you will need :

Rods
Pistons
Injectors
FPR 4 bar
fuel pump probably
Large turbo
manifold
Induction kit
Remap

Oh and very deep pockets!


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

I seen one somewhere with 500+ bhp


----------



## S1OW QS (Dec 23, 2012)

Jay-225 said:


> Take a look at Matt B's build, just been finished and pushing just over your requested figure but is not running a K04 of any sort!!
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=273505


Ya, I've checked out Matt's with a lot of :mrgreen: I must say  . I've also been checking out other big turbo builds too as it seemed that would be the only way to go... but I just wondered if anyone had ever achieved those sort of figures with a hybrid before.


----------



## S1OW QS (Dec 23, 2012)

Kprincess said:


> I seen one somewhere with 500+ bhp


U got any specs ?


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

I think it was on autotrader, can't remember although you can ask those guys from norfolkperformance on the forum who im sure should be more than happy to help


----------



## S1OW QS (Dec 23, 2012)

Stealth69 said:


> There's no way a K04 will get to 400bhp...... you are asking for an increase of 175bhp from the poor little thing, even with supporting mods, it simply will not flow enough air through it for those sorts of figures.
> 
> As a bare minimum you will need :
> 
> ...


Deep pockets .... How deep ? lol. I've heard the TT shop do a kit for around 5k , I was not looking to spend that much tbh. I will probably do some of the fitting myself, but obviously will still need to get it mapped (which will cost). 400 is a figure that seems bearable for an eveyday car too.

Reliability issues is also a reason i was trying to steer off the big turbo route too. What will a BAM lump with stock internals handle before things start to give ?


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

S1OW QS said:


> Stealth69 said:
> 
> 
> > There's no way a K04 will get to 400bhp...... you are asking for an increase of 175bhp from the poor little thing, even with supporting mods, it simply will not flow enough air through it for those sorts of figures.
> ...


I think its the 300bhp mark before you really should consider fitting rifle drilled rods iirc.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Your limits are 320lb/ft to be on the safe side, BHP doesn't matter, so 1000bhp is ok, it's the torque that is the killer on the 1.8
Steve


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Buy this: http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p also advertised on here for £10K to forum members, so sell your QS for £7k-£9k put the extra and have a "reliable" 562bhp should do you for a while 
viewtopic.php?f=41&t=305807&p=2435839#p2435839


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

+1


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

JS53MES said:


> S1OW QS said:
> 
> 
> > Stealth69 said:
> ...


Will somebody please think of the clutch!


----------



## S1OW QS (Dec 23, 2012)

Jay-225 said:


> Buy this: http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p also advertised on here for £10K to forum members, so sell your QS for £7k-£9k put the extra and have a "reliable" 562bhp should do you for a while
> viewtopic.php?f=41&t=305807&p=2435839#p2435839


Defo a cracking motor .... styling not exactly my cup o tea tho lol. If he was gonna split/break .... I'll defo have the engine. Jan aint the best time to sell tho, so even trying to shift mine might not be so straight forward


----------



## S1OW QS (Dec 23, 2012)

Will somebody please think of the clutch! 




[/quote]

Lol !! . stock clutch should handle up to about 300ftlb from the little research I've managed so far iirc


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Standard clutch upto 320 torque will be ok but depends on power delivery.
Steve


----------



## S1OW QS (Dec 23, 2012)

would there be a better block to use as a base ? or is BAM as good as the 1.8's get ?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

The blocks are all the same, it's the bits that are bolted to them that make the difference.
Steve


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Why do you want 400bhp? to stand in the pub and brag? Its economic suicide... why not be happy with a sensible 300bhp plus with a decent map and hybrid? If i wanted 400bhp i would buy another car. Its not always figures that matter more the way the power is delivered across the rev range..I would be much happier with a usable 300plus than a top end big turbo hit 400bhp... :wink: But hey.

Damien.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

+1


----------



## toocool (Nov 6, 2012)

lag must be a bitch on a 1.8 400bhp turbo? nothing,nothing,nothing,nothing, boooom 400bhp, nothing,nothing,nothing,nothing, boooom 400bhp it would do my head in


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Why do you want 400bhp? to stand in the pub and brag? Its economic suicide... why not be happy with a sensible 300bhp plus with a decent map and hybrid? If i wanted 400bhp i would buy another car. Its not always figures that matter more the way the power is delivered across the rev range..I would be much happier with a usable 300plus than a top end big turbo hit 400bhp... :wink: But hey.
> 
> Damien.


You wanna try driving Matt Bs car then......think you'd be quite impressed.


----------



## S1OW QS (Dec 23, 2012)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Why do you want 400bhp? to stand in the pub and brag? Its economic suicide... why not be happy with a sensible 300bhp plus with a decent map and hybrid? If i wanted 400bhp i would buy another car. Its not always figures that matter more the way the power is delivered across the rev range..I would be much happier with a usable 300plus than a top end big turbo hit 400bhp... :wink: But hey.
> 
> Damien.


Very good point ! . I dont do pub brags tbh, I am also not too interested in the BHP figures too..... as you rightly said, its about the power delivery and torque. I am intending to build an all out track motor that will keep up with most of the bigger boys on the track ( lambo , evo etc) , I know that i may not win any races, but I want to be able to keep up at least (once i have some power and a finely tuned handling package).

@ TTSPORT.... what figures do you actually run ? . and defo no harm in your constructive critisism


----------



## S1OW QS (Dec 23, 2012)

toocool said:


> lag must be a bitch on a 1.8 400bhp turbo? nothing,nothing,nothing,nothing, boooom 400bhp, nothing,nothing,nothing,nothing, boooom 400bhp it would do my head in


Yup ! . Hence I was hoping for hybrid lol


----------



## S1OW QS (Dec 23, 2012)

L33JSA said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you want 400bhp? to stand in the pub and brag? Its economic suicide... why not be happy with a sensible 300bhp plus with a decent map and hybrid? If i wanted 400bhp i would buy another car. Its not always figures that matter more the way the power is delivered across the rev range..I would be much happier with a usable 300plus than a top end big turbo hit 400bhp... :wink: But hey.
> ...


Hey L33JSA , what figures do you actually run ? , I would defo wanna ride in Matt's


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

toocool said:


> lag must be a bitch on a 1.8 400bhp turbo? nothing,nothing,nothing,nothing, boooom 400bhp, nothing,nothing,nothing,nothing, boooom 400bhp it would do my head in


ever driven one then.......... :roll:


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

S1OW QS said:


> As above ,
> 
> Is this possible with a hybrid K04 ? what other mods will be needed ? trying to compile a part list and start saving  .
> 
> I am looking to retain OEM under bonnet look hence hybrid blower, I will not rule out Big turbo tho if absolutely necessary ....


wont be possible from a hybrid..
larger frame unit required..
want good spool, go stroker and billet turbo and engine build to suit. underslung or low slung top mount can preserve the Oe look if needs be...

your budget may make your decision on power goal..


----------



## S1OW QS (Dec 23, 2012)

badger5 said:


> S1OW QS said:
> 
> 
> > As above ,
> ...


Would I be correct to assume that £1500-2k will get me a reliable hybrid build with stock internals ? . I hear what you say about stroker kits and billet, hovwever once you go down that route.... the bill will start mounting up very quickly


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

toocool said:


> lag must be a bitch on a 1.8 400bhp turbo? nothing,nothing,nothing,nothing, boooom 400bhp, nothing,nothing,nothing,nothing, boooom 400bhp it would do my head in


I think you would be surprised. 
Yes if you drop into 4th at 20mph for a logging run you will be waiting for the lag before you get to the fun part.
In the real world you have the ability to select gears too :roll:, plus once the turbo is spinning it carries inertia.
My rev limit is 7900 thanks to an uprated head, but even if I change up around 7200 then I am right back in the power zone on the next cog.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

> Will somebody please think of the clutch!


I knew I was missing something...... it was late  LOL


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

Check this thread for more info

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=310706

PS: I decided to get a decent remap first, if that wont be enough I'll go hybrid.


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

S1OW QS said:


> badger5 said:
> 
> 
> > S1OW QS said:
> ...


drop your power goals to 300bhp-330bhp and hybrid or correct spec, larger injectors, high flow exhaust manifold Downpipe, intake etc and decent mapping, with some WMI for good measure will max out the hybrid. I would advise rods personally at this point if ever planning more beyond this.


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

As Bill suggested for your budget 300-330bhp is more sensible also remember the more power 
other supporting mods come into play you wouldnt want a 400bhp on stock brakes now
would you :wink:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

TT SMITHY said:


> As Bill suggested for your budget 300-330bhp is more sensible also remember the more power
> other supporting mods come into play you wouldnt want a 400bhp on stock brakes now
> would you :wink:


**** brakes, I knew I had forgotten somethi i i iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn n nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn ngggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg :lol:


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Matt B said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> > As Bill suggested for your budget 300-330bhp is more sensible also remember the more power
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

S1OW QS said:


> I am intending to build an all out track motor that will keep up with most of the bigger boys on the track ( lambo , evo etc) ,


If your going for a track motor then why so worried about going hybrid instead of a BT? you'll be in the right rev range for a BT 95% of the time on track.

Here's an example of a Torque profile from a BT, boost profile set to manage surge.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/28538825/W4KTT.pdf


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

As WAK said if you are tracking the car would make sense to go
BT for the reasons he mentioned ....


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

I totally respect what Matt has created and am open to be shown otherwise in the subject of power delivery of big turbo's...personally as we already covered i cannot think of anything worse than a late delivery....that goes for pizza's as well as engine power... :wink: 
What about a k04 hybrid with a decent performance manifold?  
I could never justify the cost of a big turbo conversion on a mk1...that you would never recoup...I would rather just buy a nice second hand TTRS. I am happy with my qs with 287bhp and 300lb ft of torque. And hope to crack a healthy 300bhp this year.  
Damien.


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> I totally respect what Matt has created and am open to be shown otherwise in the subject of power delivery of big turbo's...personally as we already covered i cannot think of anything worse than a late delivery....that goes for pizza's as well as engine power... :wink:
> What about a k04 hybrid with a decent performance manifold?
> I could never justify the cost of a big turbo conversion on a mk1...that you would never recoup...I would rather just buy a nice second hand TTRS. I am happy with my qs with 287bhp and 300lb ft of torque. And hope to crack a healthy 300bhp this year.
> Damien.


Performance manifold will help to open up top end not initial spool as such ,,increasing
engine displacement will do the trick , im going to be using k04 hybrid with 2ltr
so im "hoping" spool will be mental [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## S1OW QS (Dec 23, 2012)

TTSPORT666 said:


> I totally respect what Matt has created and am open to be shown otherwise in the subject of power delivery of big turbo's...personally as we already covered i cannot think of anything worse than a late delivery....that goes for pizza's as well as engine power... :wink:
> What about a k04 hybrid with a decent performance manifold?
> I could never justify the cost of a big turbo conversion on a mk1...that you would never recoup...I would rather just buy a nice second hand TTRS. I am happy with my qs with 287bhp and 300lb ft of torque. And hope to crack a healthy 300bhp this year.
> Damien.


+1 @ Matts'.

300ftlb with 287 ?? what mods have you got ? who done your mapping ?


----------



## S1OW QS (Dec 23, 2012)

Wak said:


> S1OW QS said:
> 
> 
> > I am intending to build an all out track motor that will keep up with most of the bigger boys on the track ( lambo , evo etc) ,
> ...


I like , I like  . Judging from various angles (money,reliability,money,cost & money) tho, I'm now thinking I may just settle for hybrid lol.


----------



## S1OW QS (Dec 23, 2012)

Matt B said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> > As Bill suggested for your budget 300-330bhp is more sensible also remember the more power
> ...


Hats off to you Matt. I have been looking at your other thread and realised how painful your build has been to get to the stage it is now [smiley=thumbsup.gif] . I definately dont think I've got the ability to be that patient.... or endure the costs involved . - [I had a G60 once, which I managed to squeeze a measly 240horses out of (Vince @ stealth racing), My experience was not very pleasant, the road was tough, and the cost was disgraceful (knowing what I know now)] Never again !.

Big turbo gonna defo stay on hold in the meantime, Brakes and other Mods defo on my list tho  - Currently looking for a formula to achieve 6pots @ minimal cost lol


----------



## S1OW QS (Dec 23, 2012)

Bago47 said:


> Check this thread for more info
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=310706
> 
> PS: I decided to get a decent remap first, if that wont be enough I'll go hybrid.


nice bit of info on that thread ! . thanks mate


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

TTSPORT666 said:


> .....that you would never recoup...


Damian.....you're never going to be able to recoup everything you've done on your car upto now anyway. That's not the reason why people modify their cars.


----------



## reesy (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't understand the lag issue that people with Non BT cars talk about. As mentioned above you get lag in 1 gear if you are lazy or you select an appropriate gear and off you go.

Looking realistically at a GT30 of some description to make 400, but as others have said a well sorted car with a bit less BHP could be just as much fun..


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I think most standard turbo cars will suffer some amount of lag due to the BOV de-pressurising the charged pipework.
Not all, but most.
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

reesy said:


> I don't understand the lag issue that people with Non BT cars talk about. As mentioned above you get lag in 1 gear if you are lazy or you select an appropriate gear and off you go.
> 
> Looking realistically at a GT30 of some description to make 400, but as others have said a well sorted car with a bit less BHP could be just as much fun..


It's because they have read it on the Internet mate and that makes it fact. :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Nothing wrong with a bit of lag!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

E3 YOB said:


> Nothing wrong with a bit of slag!


So true.. :lol:

Fortunately DSG or S-Tronic owners dont suffer it, in any other gear apart from first.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

E3 YOB said:


> Nothing wrong with a bit of lag!


It's all about the build up!! :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

"yep somethings happening, this sounds big, ooops, no, wooaah, help, heck, sigh.... let's do that again!"


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

E3 YOB said:


> "yep somethings happening, this sounds big, ooops, no, wooaah, help, heck, sigh.... let's do that again!"


AND that's just Frase taking a dump ! ! ! !


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

jamman said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> > "yep somethings happening, this sounds big, ooops, no, wooaah, help, heck, sigh.... let's do that again!"
> ...


The laggiest dump this side of the thames


----------

